# Unexplained hair loss :(



## lucki (Jun 20, 2014)

My boy is having this thinning/hair loss at both sides of his body and also his thigh area(left side is more obvious than right).


There is *no itching*. 
He is *not scratching nor licking at the sides*.

Last weekend I took him to our regular vet. He mentioned that it may be flea allergies(_However, we had just apply Revolution for him on the 4th week of October. So he ruled out the possibility of flea allergies_), a sign of hormone problem, cushing syndrome.

He ordered blood test for his *Thyroid* and also *ALP*. 

Actual Cushing syndrome blood test can not be taken on that day as they only perform this blood test in the morning and we were there in the afternoon. However Dr said that if *ALP results are elevated*, it may be an indication of Cushing syndrome. 

*Results for both Thyroid and ALP are within the normal range* therefore he ruled out that Lucki is having hormone problem and he is quite confident to say that Lucki is not having Cushing syndrome too.

Dr found a little yeast on his body so was prescribed a medicated shampoo. He was using Aloveen dermcare oatmeal shampoo + conditioner before this medicated shampoo.

As for his diet, about 2 months back, Ive changed to homecooked human grade food(with all the essential supplements) from dry knibbles. He has not itch at all after changing his diet. 

Has any one here face this issue?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh I'm sorry that your Lucki is going through this, and you can't find out what's wrong.Could it be something like mites or a parasite? I have no experience with this but I hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor little guy. It is good news that it is not Cushings.
Any chance it could be a reaction to the Revolution?
Any other vaccines lately that he could have had a reaction to?
Have you changed anything in your house, such as cleaning products or laundry detergent? Sometimes cleaning products that you use on the floors can be very harsh.
Did he have allergies or itching before you switched him to home cooking? If so, it can sometimes take a few months to really see a change. When we first adopted one of our dogs, Buddy, he was on a really poor quality dry food and had itching, a little yeast, and some hair loss. We switched to home cooking, and also added a fish oil supplement (Nordic Naturals) and it made a huge difference, but it did take months for his hair to really grow in again.
Did they do a full thyroid panel? (T-3, T-4 and free T-4). How is he feeling otherwise?
I hope you can get to the bottom of it, and I hope he is feeling okay otherwise.


----------



## lucki (Jun 20, 2014)

He has been on Revolution regularly and ive not seen such hair loss last time  
Dr did a skin tape test and found a little yeast on tape itself. But there wasn't any other parasites or mites. Theres no ringworm found either when he use this special light to see his skin.
Nope, did not change any cleaning products in the house.
He did a T4 blood test and it was in the normal range. 
Maybe I need to be a little bit more patience for his hair to regrow back?
I was thinking to take to another vet for 2nd opinion in Mid December. Not too sure if there will be any answer.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

One possibility would be cyclical alopecia. We live on a farm and our Golden Retriever was outside a lot. There was a period during one Winter where she wasn't outside in the Sun very much and her hair started thinning. It never happened again once we made sure she was outside more.


----------



## tutu (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi LILO's mom here. I haven't posted for a very long time. Been getting along well with the little rescue girl. I've had her over a year now. She has some funny quirks left over from her days of abuse, but otherwise seems happy and healthy. Till recently when I noticed her hair was thinning. She was practically bald when I got her, but her hair was growing back nicely. Vet immediately said "hormones".....I am still doing research on it. Haven't changed anything in her diet, her walks, or life pattern. She now weighs 8 pounds compared to the 5 when I got her. Has anyone tried anything natural for hair loss? She doesn't itch, scratch or pull her hair out. I, personally, think she is just nervous...she is still pretty skittish about things, and is high strung...but vet would not give me anything for that. She won't take pills or capsules hidden or broken up. I empathize with anyone with a beautiful dog losing their hair. I am not sure I am in the right forum, but found this thread, so used it. If I am to be someplace else, let me know. Thank you for any help. joann


----------



## tutu (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope Lucki is doing better.


----------



## lucki (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes. lucki's hair is doin better now. I can see that hair are starting to regrow at the bald area. I guess it all takes time for them to regrow on their own?
I went to the another vet for 2nd opinion and same as you. She mentioned things regarding his hormonal changes because he was sterilised this year. And being sterilised, the chances of losing hair is higher than those who are intact. I gotten him Kalahealth fur coat supplement but this vet whom I saw said it was useless especially those that come in powdered form. Most "pure" supplements are those that come in oil, eg. flaxeed oil salmon oil etc. But she wouldn't recommend oil that comes from fish as she said that nowadays our sea are much more polluted than before. And fish in the sea are eating those polluted stuff. Sigh!


----------

